# Top Online Film Schools?



## Chaser (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello to all.   My name is Chase and am a newbie to the forum, although I've checked out the site a few times recently and dig it.  Lots of good info on here.  So, I'll be a junior this fall and am looking to transfer now that I know(although I should have known all along) that I eat, sleep, and breath film.  What I'm wondering is, what are the top online film universities out there.  I need a university to get these credits to transfer.  I'm all ears to anyone with any experience in the online film game.  Money is not really an issue.  My GPA is outstanding(3.75 in college).  And my portfolio would be some fine art photography, which, I believe, is top notch.  I guess I have another question too.  Will online classrooms give me the experience I need to thrive once I'm done?   I'm looking to get into visual effects/animation.  Well that's all for now.  Much appreciate any answers my fellow film buffs.

-Chaser


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 24, 2007)

Uh, wait... online film school? Is there such a thing?

THE biggest aspects of film school are the hands on experience and the connections you establish. I'd seriously recommend looking into a real film school like NYU, USC, UCLA, Chapman, Emerson, FSU, University of Texas at Austin, or a trade school like NYFA before looking at online classes.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 24, 2007)

haha yea titanium i was just gonna say... ive never heard of such a thing as online film school


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Mar 24, 2007)

studentfilms.com is the closest you're gonna get to an online film school, I think.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.filmschoolonline.com/

it's just info though... stuff you can find in any filmmaking book.

That guy Dov Simmons (I think that's his name) has his seminars online also in addition to his dvds.


----------



## Chaser (Mar 24, 2007)

Thx for all tha timely response guys.  So yeah, I figured I'd get some answers like this.  I might be able to swing the brick and mortar school into my schedule, we'll see.  I've looked into NYU and have to say, they look like the one.


----------



## tHE FILM GIRL (May 27, 2008)

well, there are actually some online film schools and universities offer online film program...

you can check them out here http://www.filmcampus.net/c/182621/1/online-film-schools.html


----------



## SD Grad (May 27, 2008)

The New School in New York has an online media degree.  I know someone who got her Master's from them.

http://www.newschool.edu/mediastudies/


----------



## Have-Not (May 27, 2008)

Why would anyone go to online film school? The point of film school is getting hands on time with all the awesome equipment, meeting new people/networking, etc...


----------



## Jayimess (May 27, 2008)

Why are people responding to a fourteen month old thread that was bumped up by a spammer?

Though I must ask, SD, is the New School Online Media Master's in practice or theory?  An online film school seems ridiculous to so many because it's so much more than just memorization, so I'm curious if the gang at the New School figured out a way to make it work...are they shooting webisodes and writing interactive content, or are they just memorizing HTML coding?

Yes, that was a kind of weird example, and I apologize for it, but hey, it's what I got.


----------

